# the bazooka aprentice



## enrique corre (Apr 18, 2011)

how to run the bazooka and taping the inside angles need all the tricks


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

There are several threads about bazookas and how to use them on this forum. Use the search function to find them.

In the mean time, you may get some of the info that you are looking for from some of the members. I would try to help you but, I am somewhat of a novice with the autotapers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here you go 




I'm not sure if this guy knows what he is talking about though:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xooYBevv-Ck
> 
> I'm not sure if this guy knows what he is talking about though:whistling2:


 Good video. Do you have one where you second coat your angles? Thats where I get frustrated. Also whats the difference between a flusher and an anglehead?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Good video. Do you have one where you second coat your angles? Thats where I get frustrated. Also whats the difference between a flusher and an anglehead?


Flusher is more of a canuck term, taken from the can-am tin flusher heads, angle head is just a general term for all of them, like wiper,mechanical heads etc...... your American so your suppose to say glazing.:jester:

Whats your system right now???????

And warning, everyone has their own system so.....but see if we can help

Try to find you the old thread also


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I just got a full set of columbias. The set came with a 2.5" and 3.5" angle heads and a corner roller. I also included a mudrunner which I have never seen in action. I havent had a chance to use it yet but I can tell its gonna be worth it once I get a system down. Tbh I used to stop my angles with machines after it was strung then just finish by hand. I have some big jobs that are 8ft with drop ceilings coming up (crossfingers). i think its time for me to bust out the auto tools and make some cash. But in the meantime I have a 10,000 ft scale job in 2weeks to workout the kinks


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Try the 31/2 1st , then the 2.5, make sure the mud is fairly runny, make the angles look like you were using a laser, leave no hollows etc. test 2.5 then 3.5 in closets or garage or something, you may like that way better.It's a matter of personal preference. and when installing the angle tapes, make sure their dead centered, not going to the left or right for example, that's a guaranteed touch up with the mechanical heads

Cazna will probably explain the muddrunner for you , I don't use one so......


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

boco said:


> I just got a full set of columbias. The set came with a 2.5" and 3.5" angle heads and a corner roller. I also included a mudrunner which I have never seen in action. I havent had a chance to use it yet but I can tell its gonna be worth it once I get a system down. Tbh I used to stop my angles with machines after it was strung then just finish by hand. I have some big jobs that are 8ft with drop ceilings coming up (crossfingers). i think its time for me to bust out the auto tools and make some cash. But in the meantime I have a 10,000 ft scale job in 2weeks to workout the kinks


Ask Cazna about the mudrunner, he reckons they are the ducks nuts for corners, I had a quick try but found it would take a bit longer to get the hang of it but Caz made it look easy. 
I've tried the 3.5" anglehead first then the 2.5" but the end of the blade scrapes a groove in the first coat, apart from that it still does a good job either way, I think one of the problems people are having is the bazooka not leaving enough mud behind for the 3.5" head first.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ask Cazna about the mudrunner, he reckons they are the ducks nuts for corners, I had a quick try but found it would take a bit longer to get the hang of it but Caz made it look easy.
> I've tried the 3.5" anglehead first then the 2.5" but the end of the blade scrapes a groove in the first coat, apart from that it still does a good job either way, I think one of the problems people are having is the bazooka not leaving enough mud behind for the 3.5" head first.


Gee, kiwiman explains it so simple like

When your new on the bazooka, go with the 2.5 1st, the 3.5 is hard to get the mud spread ( that's what i was trying to explain).

Once you get comfortable on the godzookie, do the one you like best:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ask Cazna about the mudrunner, he reckons they are the ducks nuts for corners, I had a quick try but found it would take a bit longer to get the hang of it but Caz made it look easy.
> I've tried the 3.5" anglehead first then the 2.5" but the end of the blade scrapes a groove in the first coat, apart from that it still does a good job either way, I think one of the problems people are having is the bazooka not leaving enough mud behind for the 3.5" head first.


Mudrunners are great boco, I use mine behind the corner roller with a 3.5 then finish with a 4, You could glaze with a 2.5 then use the runner with th 3.5 to finish, Or 3.5 behind the corner roller then a 2.5 to finish, Your choice, I have tried all this and a 3.5 then 4 makes the greatest corners, But the other ways will get it done, About bazooka mud thickness or a little thinner for your mud. :thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I just received my new taper today. It is a used Tape-Tech mini taper. I got a hell of a deal on it. It was at a place getting repaired and my buddy told me that I could have it if I paid to get it out. It had a new cable and something else done to it.

I got it shipped UPS to the house for $115, so I can't really complain.

I'm sure that in a couple weeks when I use it on a job coming up that I will struggle at first. I will be sure to let everyone know how it goes. I think that I will be recovered from my fall enough to tape out a basement in a couple weeks.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I just received my new taper today. I think that I will be recovered from my fall enough to tape out a basement in a couple weeks.


 Good to hear ! Now get back at it !:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

they got mini tapers, how long/short are they. I never knew that


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> they got mini tapers, how long/short are they. I never knew that



I rented a mini from Ames about 20 years ago for a big scissor lift job.

I think it's 36", not sure about that.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> they got mini tapers, how long/short are they. I never knew that










blueline speed taper 41.5 inches


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine is about 40" long, it is the same as its bigger brother, just shorter. I am told that all parts are the same with the exception of the tube being shorter and the part where your hand goes is also cut down.
I am 6'1" tall and can reach a 9' ceiling with no trouble at all. I think that I will be able to reach a 10'er if I stretch a little. Closets are going to be a breeze to tape out. I'll be sure to tell everyone how I like after I use it on a job.


----------

